# Sticky  Heresy Online's Official Award Medals



## Syph

*Awards* ​
Heresy Online is very proud to present it's new Award Medal System.

These awards will appear in your Avatar information bars and also in your viewable member profile should you be lucky enough to receive one. 

The majority of these awards will be presented by Heresy's Staff when the occasion is correct; but to keep these as a special item they will be fairly uncommon and only given to those that excel in those areas.

*Do not pester Staff for any awards!*

Awards may be stripped from a member by the Staff to keep the integrity of an Award should anyone disgrace the honours bestowed upon them. 

A PM will notify any of you that have been presented an Award, telling you in more detail why you have been awarded.

Without further ado, here are the current batch of medals, ready to award the worthy!



*Wreath of Champions*










_This is awarded to all winners of the Member of the Month accolade. _
Each winner of this Medal will have contributed to the boards in different ways for the betterment of Heresy and have been given the Award by Staff nomination and vote.

_*Laurels of Victory*_











_Awarded for a placement in a recognized Grand Tournament._
First,Second or Third place in a Grand Tournament gains the Laurels of Victory.

*Crest of the Terraforma*










_For consistently excellent scenery._
This is awarded for making terrain of the highest standard to create the perfect settings for battle.

*Favour of the Warmaster*










_For tireless effort or effort above and beyond the call of duty in promoting positive experiences on Heresy Online._
The winners of this Award will have made the forum a better, friendlier and more interesting place for an extended length of time.


*Guilliman's Seal*










_For writing an exceptional tactical piece._
This award is for those wily few that have the tactical acumen to guide budding commanders in the best use of their forces.


*Fulgrim's Favour*










_Award given for excellence in art._
Bringing visual pleasure through artistic endeavour will gain the Favour of Fulgrim.


*The Mark of the Hydra*










_Award for excellence in finding and confirming rumours._
Awarded to those that bring in the advance news of changes to the game and upcoming releases.


*Baton of the Grand Marshal*










_For 'marshalling' your forces for the Army Painting Challenge._
This award will be presented to those that have completed an entire Army Painting Challenge.

*
Mark of Tzeentch*










_For winning a Conversion Contest._
Having exerted the power of change to reform a miniature to your will to win a competition.


*Order of the Artificer*










_Award for excellence in Modelling and Conversion of miniatures._
This award is presented to members that have produced outstanding modelling and conversion projects.

*Mark of Slaanesh*










_Awarded for winning a painting Competition._
This award will be presented to those that have bedazzled us with their painting skills to win in a painting competition.



_*Order of the Codicier*_









_Awarded for sharing tactical victories and defeats in battle reports._
Win or lose, quality and entertaining Battle Reports posted for any games on the forums will receive the Order of the Codicier.

*Order of the Astropath*










_Awarded for producing tutorials of the highest standard._
Being a Guiding Light in the tutorials forum earns the Order of the Astropath.

*Mark of the Remembrancer*










_Awarded to members for Role Playing based excellence._
Steadfast dedication and commitment in taking us off to the realms of your imagination with excellent roleplay will gain you this award. 

*Insignia of the Artisan*











_Awarded for excellence in painting._
Painters of renown that share their work across the boards will receive this award.

_*Tithe of the Faithful*_










_ Awarded for generous donations to Heresy Online_
Large donations, Competition Sponsorship and large scale programming projects.


*Seal of the Librarian*











_Awarded for consistently high quality 'fluff' posts - homebrew or otherwise. _
Those whos imagination and takes us deeper into the setting of the game are rewarded with this Award.



_*Bonding Knife*_










_Helping Heresy be the friendly and useful community that it is will gain this Award. Bonding Knife shows the members dedication to 'the greater good' of the forum._


*Medallion of the Chosen*










_Awarded for winning Official Heresy Online competitions._
Awarded to those that achieve supremacy in competition on the boards of Heresy.


*Crest of the Wise*










_For exceptional quality posting on the boards._
Consistent good quality posting will be rewarded with this Award.

*Lexicanum's Crest*










_For Outstanding Literary Achievement._
Showing exceptional affinity for the written word within your works of original fiction will earn you this accolade.

*Mark of Nurgle*










_Awarded for long service._
Members who have survived all the boards have thrown at them and are still here to tell the tale are awarded this for proving their long term commitment.

*Kiss of the Harlequin*










_Awarded for keeping humour on the boards._
Awarded to those who keep balance on the board by making excellent Off Topic contributions - especially humorous posts for the Laughing God.

*Mark of Khorne*










_Awarded to the Highest Referrers._
Like the followers of Khorne, who collect skulls for the Blood God, the recipient of this award has collected members for Heresy Online - reflected by high referral numbers.


_*Dark Disciple*_










_Hitting the magic mark of 500 Posts or 15 started Threads gains the Dark Disciple Award for the month in question._

_*Sigil of the Scarab*_
Exceptional contributors to the Heresy Sprue Database earn this accolade.










_Those that fill the Sprue Database with a substantial quantity of usable submissions will gain this Award. _​

*These medals will be awarded in due course once initial Staff nominations are made. 
This is your chance, Heretics, to earn rewards for your posts. *



_*All images are the sole property of Heresy Online and are only for use on the boards of Heresy with permission of the sites owner.*
* Any improper use of Award images will result in serious action being taken against individual misusing the artworks.*_


----------



## HolyHpnotiq

What an amazing idea! I can't wait to see who will be getting awarded what! I hope that you will post people receiving awards as a Forum Announcement? 

Perfect Idea regardless!


----------



## Djinn24

I want to make it known that Syph is to thanks for these awesome graphics as well as some that are being released.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Yeah Syph has really come through for Heresy Online with these medals. Kudos Syph.


----------



## Chaosftw

They Look great! Well done syph! I like them a lot! Well done. +rep for the graphics forsure! I really like the idea too! Make me want to focus on some things a little more!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## gwmaniac

Wow, looks great! I noticed Jez had one the other day, and was hoping there would be medals soon! Thanks Syph, you really are a graphics wiz!


----------



## SpaNNerZ

Thats good 
Itll now make people try really really hard to post good stuff.
Also tis some sick graphics work there Syph, nice stuff.

One thing though, The wreath of champions, is it only awarded to past MoM or future winners aswell?

Peace out:victory:


----------



## Djinn24

@Spannerz: If will be for both past and future winners.


----------



## SpaNNerZ

Ah okay cool
I was just checking as the way its written up top, just yeh, it says all previous winners, doesnt say anything about the future.
Again awesome idea

peace out:victory:


----------



## Stella Cadente

awww no medal for the biggest flamer, I did win that competition after all, and was commended by a mod, there should be a medal for it


----------



## Baalirock

Those are some great looking medals! Looking forward to seeing them proudly displayed on some members.


@ Stella, I thought you won for biggest Troll?


----------



## Viscount Vash

Syph has worked very hard on this project as well as many other things. (You may have noticed a lot of newer Staff Signatures.:grin

Poor chaps had me pestering him during the course of getting this organized so should probably get a sainthood.

Syph I can't say this enough, Great work on this brilliant addition to Heresy.


----------



## HolyHpnotiq

I just read through all the medals and I think you missed a very important Medal.

Were is the medal for humor? Shouldn't there be a reward for some of Heresy's most hilarious members?!

Maybe a little less serious then the rest of the medal, like 'Village Idiot' with a Harlequins death jester grinning face?


----------



## Red Corsairs

Aye, Syph's done more than a fantastic job with not only the graphics for all of these medals but all of the new graphics he's been doing for Heresy Online. I really do think these awards will be really good for the site. Great work!


----------



## Stella Cadente

Baalirock said:


> @ Stella, I thought you won for biggest Troll?


thats what I meant, my mistake, I don't make any effort in remembering all these annoying little...."codenames" for things


----------



## morfangdakka

Very good work you did on the medals. It will be nice to see memebers displaying them proudly.


----------



## Lord_Murdock

Wow, those look great! It'll be neat to see who's been awarded what.


----------



## Druchii in Space

Awesome work Syph, hmm maybe its time I pestered for one of those fancy signatures.. hehe.

Seriously though, great stuff.


----------



## Mordeth

Incredible idea! And good work on the graphics.

Though, haven't you forgotten something? A medal for 'Best Roleplayer' on the site :grin: ... which you could probably fit on Vaz :so_happy:


----------



## Syph

Druchii in Space said:


> Awesome work Syph, hmm maybe its time I pestered for one of those fancy signatures.. hehe.
> 
> Seriously though, great stuff.


That's do-able, chap.

One more award to come, can anyone guess what it might be?


----------



## Svartmetall

Mark of Nurgle...?


----------



## squeek

Svartmetall said:


> Mark of Nurgle...?


Take a look at the bottom of the first post on page 1, then come and worship Syph with the rest of us who are in awe of his photoshop jiggery pokery


----------



## Vaz

Syph, these are the essence of grandeur  SO simple, yet effective.

Whoever came up with the idea, nice one - they are a nice way to get some more effort going into makinig this site the largest and most popular on the internet for Warhammer.


----------



## Svartmetall

squeek said:


> Take a look at the bottom of the first post on page 1, then come and worship Syph with the rest of us who are in awe of his photoshop jiggery pokery


There was both woo and hoo when I saw that. Very nice...


_*cough*wtb 4-year-earlier join date*cough*_


----------



## Dafistofmork

there should be one for quantity of posts as well as quality-provided that they are good posts that is(dont want any spammers getting a medal).

edit: the Medallion of the Chosen, does that include winners of tactica wars and pit fighter, past and present(and future)?


----------



## Syph

Quantity of posts is an unnecessary award really. Quality is rewarded, quantity doesn't really mean anything because if we only reward quality posts of a large quantity, we've already awarded for the quality. Does that make sense? It does to me :laugh:


----------



## Red Orc

Or, "why do Wraith and Gal need medals? Their own awesomeness causes them to glow anyway".

Very nice work Syph, you've done the site proud again. Excellent, truely excellent.


----------



## Steel Nathan

Yep, Syph's Photoshop talent is really helping out Heresy here with the creative department. We should really copyright his Photoshop awesomeness here. :wink:


----------



## Galahad

Looking awesome as ever.

As far as quantity of posts goes, there's always 'poster rank' and your post count.
And the last thing we need is another reason for people to spam their post counts up ;-)


----------



## Viscount Vash

Svartmetall said:


> There was both woo and hoo when I saw that. Very nice...
> 
> 
> _*cough*wtb 4-year-earlier join date*cough*_


Lol, four years would be a stretch Svartmetall the sites not that old.:laugh:



Syph said:


> Quantity of posts is an unnecessary award really. Quality is rewarded, quantity doesn't really mean anything because if we only reward quality posts of a large quantity, we've already awarded for the quality. Does that make sense? It does to me :laugh:



It hurt for a bit and then it made sense to me too. Great work once again Syph.

As Gal said


----------



## Red Corsairs

Just want to add an extra Great work Syph for the latest medals, they're great, I like the Mark of Nurgle a lot! Probably my favorite of the lot, brilliant once again! :good:


----------



## Syph

It's mine too in all honesty. I enjoy making Nurgle graphics, like Chaosftw's signature. Really looking forward to seeing these on the site now, not long...


----------



## Vaz

They're on now - click your profile to see them


----------



## Commissar Ploss

I remember back in June i won the First Heresy Fan Fiction Extravaganza, do i get anything for that? just curious.

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Dafistofmork

yeah, i understand the lack of need for a spam medal. sorry for lame suggestion. please dont hurt me.


----------



## Blue Liger

I'm assuming that the medals have now taken over the post count. I think it's a good move stops spammers trying to reach someone like and compete with Wraithlord (goodluck with that by the way, he just has to sit and stare at the website and his count goes up). The medals look alot nicer, though judging by what has been said you won't see too many and I know I may cop some crtiques but I've noticed that 95% of the people that have them are Mods or higher.


----------



## Jezlad

They're mods because they demonstrated commitment above and beyond the norm. 

Modship and medals are always going to go hand in hand given the fact we select mods on the same criteria we're awarding the medals. 

Post quality, commitment, activity, longevity, achievement etc. Winning competitions and other forum activities is the reason these guys were noticed and given mod status. 

The moderators are contributing members first and foremost.

We're going to open a nominations thread in the Endgames forums shortly so you'll have an opportunity to suggest members we might have missed.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Blue Liger said:


> The medals look alot nicer, though judging by what has been said you won't see too many and I know I may cop some crtiques but I've noticed that 95% of the people that have them are Mods or higher.


A Ecookie for the man that has highlighted why the staff are staff.

The staff have been some of the best contributers on the site which is why they were asked to join the team in the first place.(Unless its myself, who just wondered in whilst the site as being built and never left.)

To highlight this further the non Staff members with the most Awards are in the majority, people who have turned down Staff positions in the past due to other commitments.


----------



## Galahad

Not to overstate things, but if you count, it's about a 50/50 split between staff and non staff, and that's mainly because we're doing a huge retroactive splurge this first time.

Since most of the mods have been around for ages, a lot of them have won contests or contributed great things to Heresy over the span of the last two years or so. A lot of the things staff members got awards for were things that happened before they were mods, things that drew our notice to begin with. 

Combine that with what the others have said about mods being outstanding members of the community, and outstanding members of the community getting awards, it's not hard to understand why there's such an overlap.

That said, since we've worked through the backlog, expect to see the majority of future award winners to be regular members. At least until they get drafted into the mod squad.

Also, post counts haven't gone anywhere, they're still there. And yeah, I've been chasing wraith for years, haven't caught him yet. The man's just too active ;-)


----------



## the cabbage

The mark of nurgle to go with my LS and GC. Does it get any better :grin:


----------



## Blue Liger

Ahh must have been my server not showing it for some reason then...my net's been not to quick as of late. Good to see there will be a nomination thread soon I have a few guys in mind for nom's.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

serious congrats to everyone whos won so far, it really is another step forward in Heresy's future! I also am honored to have been bestowed a medal. I've got more stuff on the way and i'll probably post a new story start tonight! I'll be indexing my fiction and such in my userpage probably tonight so i can shrink my sig. that way everyone will be able to see new things that i post anytime that i post. Peace out!

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Zondarian

Its a good idea, one day I hope to have at least 1. Who comes up with all these ideas? Whoever it is I think it is a good idea that sets Heresy apart from the competition.


----------



## comrade

I gotta say they do look quite nice and are a good idea. Unfortunate I am most lazy, but maybe I may be able to get one of those things for the rumors confirmation thing. maybe.


----------



## Son of mortarion

Glad to see that something finally came of the award ideas. They look great, seem appropriate and cover the bases. Good job to all involved.:good:


----------



## Micklez

WOW!!! Syph those medals are amazing. Im jelous of your skills, to echo what the others have said these medals are a great idea kudo's to the person who thought of it (unless i dont like them :grin


----------



## Imperial Guardsmen

year very cool hope i get one soon!:victory:


----------



## Azwraith

do it the easy way like me and pay for it! donate donate donate


----------



## officer kerky

so i finaly found out what those bloody medals are. they released them when i was on a hobby break away.

anyway they look awesome.


----------



## imntdead

:victory: Well done and congratulation everyone :victory:


----------



## shaantitus

A suggestion. For the moderator most active in forum policing. The following award. 


THE GOLDEN BANHAMMER

I think the right to wield the Golden Banhammer would be something worth aspiring to.


----------



## Galahad

We prefer to have our mods focus on improving the forums (inspiring discussion, creating interesting new topics and features, encouraging good posts, etc) rather than policing them.

Besides, I have enough damned medals


----------



## Cato Sicarius

You've also got enough damned posts and rep. An insane amount.


----------



## shaantitus

Thats fair.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan

Has anyone heard from Sqeek? No medals have been given for Jul-present. Is he OK?


----------



## TheReverend

Thanks for the award!!


----------



## louisshli

Just curious as to why my award got taken away??


----------



## Boc

louisshli said:


> Just curious as to why my award got taken away??


No awards were taken away, but the coding was changed several months back in response to server load times being slowed down because of having to load the individual award pictures.

If you access your user CP (or just click on your avatar and go to the "View Profile" option) you'll see that your award is still there.

Jez has been working on a fix for this for a little while but it is still in the works to where all awards will be visible again.


----------



## Dawnstar

Are awards still being given out? I haven't seen a thread in quite a while


----------



## Serpion5

Dawnstar said:


> Are awards still being given out? I haven't seen a thread in quite a while


A hiatus has been put on giving out awards until the issue is fixed.


----------



## Dawnstar

Serpion5 said:


> A hiatus has been put on giving out awards until the issue is fixed.


This makes perfect sense


----------



## troybuckle

Thanks for my new award Heresy!!


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I've been here a while and I've not received much in the way of rewards, can someone tell me where I'm going wrong?


----------



## gothik

many thanks for Nurgles award much appeciated and very honoured


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Words_of_Truth said:


> I've been here a while and I've not received much in the way of rewards, can someone tell me where I'm going wrong?


No clue. Just keep posting shit and hope. :biggrin:

In all seriousness, perhaps check out the award criteria and try and aim for one or two. You need to be recommended for it by a member (or mod), so make sure that your efforts don't go unnoticed. It's easier if you're prolific on one or two sub-forums, as then you become more well know, so when it comes around for the time to be reminded to recommend people voting, people remember your name.


----------



## Viscount Vash

Words_of_Truth said:


> I've been here a while and I've not received much in the way of rewards, can someone tell me where I'm going wrong?


Focus on one of the set total ones, like Mark of Khorne by getting enough people to join who put you down as the referrer. Or the nice straight forward Scarab one for uploading pictures to the Sprue Database.

In the end though it's best just to focus on one or two and go for it.

I'm going to Close this thread for a while so the current announcement thread is used. :wink:


----------

